# Proteus , no funciona correctamente el generador de señales o funciones.



## rickycov23 (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola.
Buenas tardes, tengo una duda en cuanto a un circuito de Generador de Señales, lo que pasa es que al conectarlo al osciloscopio no veo cambio alguno, solo al conectarlo en la salida del opam numero 3 veo una salida pero solo es senoidal y solo varia en amplitud, y quisiera ver si esteme sirve para variarlo en frecuencia, tipo de señal (entiendase ,cuadrada, diente de sierra y claro senoidal)

bueno estoy muy interesado con esto, el opam que utilice es el ua741 
espero y me puedan ayudar con esto, he buscado distintos opams pero el mas economico y el que ya consegui es ese, les dejo el diagrama, espero su pronta respuesta, muchas gracias por su tiempo

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2011)

Y si mejor optas por algún integrado que te haga todo el trabajo?

porque no es algo muy simple de hacer...pero con el XR2206 de Exar Microelectronics lo haces al toque


----------



## danfly (Ago 31, 2011)

No soy muy ducho pues me falta mucha experiencia y se que la experiencia de un aficionado tiene en cierto modo mucha ventaja con los que apenas nos estamos graduando de alguna ingeniería pero intentaré ayudarte...

La primera pregunta es: el diseño lo hiciste tu??

Porque noté varias cosas que en realidad no se si son errores, o tal vez como digo mi falta de experiencia en ver alguna configuración distinta a las que he visto.

Entiendo que el primer AO lo tienes en configuración astable con frecuencia variable a través del potenciómetro, bueno el punto es que envías el pin central a un poco mas allá de la salida del amplificador =S... creo que es más fácil si simplemente cortocircuitas ese pin a algún extremo y utilizas el potenciómetro como una resistencia variable que modificara el tao de tu oscilador

Luego haces un integrador, para obtener supuestamente una señal triangular, esto en teoría está bien si el integrador fuera ideal, pero para que se comporte como un integrador se que el T de entrada (período de oscilación) debe ser mucho menor al tao del integrador, cuando logras obtener una señal aproximadamente triangular, puedes ver que la señal de salida es siempre pequeña, claro luego se puede amplificar, pero siempre tienes problemas con niveles DC y esas cosas.

Con el último integrador definitivamente no vas a obtener ninguna señal senoidal, es una señal cuadrática en realidad, que puede aproximarse a una onda senoidal, y ocurre lo mismo que te mencionaba con el primer integrador.

Si estás empeñado en hacerlo tu mismo, te recomiendo que pruebes poco a poco cada etapa, y que no utilices integradores si mas bien filtros, si a la señal cuadrada le extraes la componente fundamental de frecuencia habrás conseguido una onda senoidal pura... si extraes unas 3 o 4 componentes y las sumas de forma adecuada puedes conseguir la triangular o la diente de sierra... Claro esto requiero un poco de conocimiento en filtros y transformada Fourier... Además de que debes estar consciente que esos amplificadores no soportan mucha frecuencia.

Si quieres ir por el camino más fácil sigue el consejo de DJ DRACO


----------



## Roberto Sanchez (Sep 19, 2014)

Estoy generando una señal con 5V de amplitud y la mido con el osciloscopio y con un voltímetro DC y me arrojan 1.2V a.c aunque en generador diga que la amplitud es de 5V. ayuda gracias ^^ ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2014)

Adivinando , que generador , que circuito , que mide , cómo lo mide , con que impedancia tiene cargado el generador ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola Roberto Sánchez

Puede ser por más de una razón.
El generador no sirve, está descompuesto.
La impedancia de salida del generador es mucho más grande que la impedancia del dispositivo a donde estás aplicando esa señal.
Los instrumentos de medición que estás utilizando no funcionan correctamente.
Etc.

Qué generador es: marca y modelo.
A qué le estás aplicando esa señal del generador ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Roberto Sanchez (Sep 20, 2014)

Es en proteus en donde uso el generador de onda y el osciloscopio, es que necesito una gráfica para un informe, pero se me hace raro que no me salga bien.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 20, 2014)

Buenos días.


Roberto Sánchez ha comentado... +

_Estoy generando una señal con 5V de amplitud y la mido con el osciloscopio y con un voltímetro DC y me arrojan 1.2V a.c aunque en generador diga que la amplitud es de 5V. ayuda gracias ^^ ... _

Cuando hablamos de "Generar una señal", lo normal es que nos estemos refiriendo a una señal AC, pero ...
_la mido con el osciloscopio y con un voltímetro *DC* y me arrojan 1.2V *a.c*_ Sic.  

Por favor, aclara...


Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola Roberto Sánchez

Que raro, nunca había visto ese defecto en el ISIS de Proteus.
Parece que están alterados los parámetros del Osciloscopio.
Si estas midiendo tambien esa señal con el voltímetro del simulador éste te dará la lectura RMS.

Hice unas pruebas a 5 y 11 volts. Mi osciloscopio da una lectura correcta. Fíjate en las imágenes adjuntas.

Has una prueba con el archivo que te adjunto por favor. Contenido en el .ZIP.
Si te da lecturas correctas es que el osciloscopio, de tu simulador, tiene cambado alguno de sus parámetros.
O probablemente tengas que instalar de nuevo ese SoftWare.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2014)

No he dicho naaaada


----------



## Roberto Sanchez (Sep 20, 2014)

Hola MrCarlos gracias por tu ayuda. 
Al parecer si es un problema de mi software, pero podrías hacerme el favor de mostrarme las propiedades del generador para esa simulación que hiciste en la foto? yo adjunto la mía con las propiedades que tiene cuando la amplitud de onda es de 11.4. Jajajjajaj por lo de voltímetro Dc lo siento, escribí mal, es que como no sabía si el problema era el osciloscopio use un voltímetro AC para saber por medio del RMS si la amplitud que arrojaba para la onda estaba mal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2014)

En general los voltajes de los generadores se expresan en Vpp (pico a pico)

Entonces *5 Vp* (pico a pico) , es 2,5 Vp (pico) y llevado a rms serìa *1,76 Vrms* (si fuera una onda seno)

Saludos !


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 21, 2014)

Hola Roberto Sánchez

Bueno, te adjunto las imágenes donde se miran los parámetros de los Instrumentos.
El osciloscopio tiene mas, por eso es (1) y (2).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Roberto Sanchez (Sep 21, 2014)

Gracias pero ahora si creo que el problema es del software.


----------



## Roberto Sanchez (Sep 21, 2014)

Perdón por lo novato, pero es que en mi informe me piden medir el RMS de una onda cuadrada sin parte negativa aumentandole el offset pero no recuerdo haber mirado cuánto era el voltaje pico . Y las mediciones me dieron así : AC: 7.79V y DC: 8.06V mr piden el valor RMS y el valor DC pero calculados analíticamente. Pero no sé cómo se halla eso en la onda cuadrada y sobre todo porqeu los valores son muy parecidos. PDTA: no sé integrar así que no me es de ayuda fórmulas con integrales. 

Muchas gracias a quien me pueda colaborar. ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 21, 2014)

Hola Roberto Sánchez

Creo que sería más fácil indagar en google.com al respecto de lo que mencionas.
Encontré, allá estos dos enlaces que te traen de nuevo para acá.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/valor-eficaz-onda-cuadrada-offset-88050/#post739486
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/medir-veficaz-senal-cuadrada-26900/#post218031

Además encontré el documento que te adjunto.

Espero esta información te ayude a continuar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Gerarca (Abr 11, 2017)

Saludos!

amigos observen el siguiente circuito generador de señal a continuacion





la señal triangular al correr se pierde, miren aqui:

1) 





2) 





3)





por que se estara perdiendo la señal triangular?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 11, 2017)

por que no intentas hacer un oscilador de onda cuadrada despues la integras deberia generar una pendiente. 
en este caso señal triangular


----------



## capitanp (Abr 12, 2017)

es un simulador?


----------



## Gerarca (Abr 12, 2017)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> es un simulador?


 
Si ésto es una simulación


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 12, 2017)

es proteus pero se ve que se va la señal despues de un rato
intenta simularlo en multisim no me gustan las simulaciones de proteus


----------



## Gerarca (Abr 13, 2017)

Ok lo pasare a ni curcuit a ver si corre.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 13, 2017)

es que se me hace extraño una vez genere un circuito parecido en electronics workbech ahora multisim y el circuito trabajaba "bien"


----------



## Gerarca (Abr 13, 2017)

Ahora lo hize en Multisim y en la señal triangular no muestra nada, seguramente esa parte del diseño esta mal diseñada.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 13, 2017)

mmm es que veo el diagrama tiene componentes pero me da pereza hacer numeros.
¿esta calculado o lo hiciste al metodo *de tin marin de do pingue*?

mira este es un generador de funciones que diseñe hace 5 larguisimos años y si furula


----------

